# Bows for 10 year old's



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

All, the time has come for my son to start bow hunting. I'm tired of the video games and computers.. errrr..

What are the recommended steps and places to go for him to get fitted out with the proper equipment and lessons?

Thoughts?


----------



## fire46c (Nov 4, 2011)

start with a pro shop,there are a few good ones out there, they can outfit him or get ya going in the right direction


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If its not something he wants to do your going to waste money and be more frustrated.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh he wants to bad. I have held back just for maturity / safety reasons. It looks like Diamond has a new bow named Atomic that he feels comfortable with.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I have three boys and a girl (now 13, 10, 8 and 5). My oldest boys expressed an interest in archery a couple of years back. I went to my local bow shop and they started us out with a PSE Snake. It's a 22# recurve. We put a simple string knock on it along with an arrow rest and went to work.

My three oldest kids have shot a ton of arrows through that bow. My two oldest can put a decent group together without a site. I am just now considering getting them a compound now that a) they have stuck with it a while and b) they want to go to the next level including bow hunting.

I had good luck taking it slow and starting with a good quality youth recurve. If he jumps right on it and you want to move up from there, you've only invested about $50 in arrows, knock, rest and bow. 

I priced a Matthews Craze today for my 10 year old (the one most interested in bow hunting). Guts, feathers and all including arrows, bow, sight, whisker bicuit, etc. it's between $500 and $600 at West Houston Archery. It is adjustable from 20# to 70# pull and has a significant envelope for draw length adjustment. Looks like it could last him several years - then I'll pass it on to the next in line. I know it's a lot of money but I have several kids in line and I buy things that will last knowing I will get multiple uses out of it. 

Hope that helps. Sorry for the long response.
JYC


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks JYC. It makes all of the difference in the world.While I was out at the bow shop I saw the new re-curve units they had. Man! Those units have come soooooo far from when I was a youngster. Oh my goodness.. I personally shoot the Mathews DXT Solo-Cam and am very pleased with it and it's performance. I have owned it for 5 years and have only gotten to shoot it at the range. I have never bloodied a tip with it yet because I have been too busy being there for the kiddo's during the early years and putting self to the side... baseball, soccer, diving, swimming, piano and so on. Until now.. That boy of mine is old enough to start getting out of the house, putting down the X-Box controller and start watching dear old dad start killing vittles.. He can sit in the stand and watch for a few kills until he gets the urge to do it himself. He is already bugging me about hog hunting with his uncles which is starting to sound like a lot of fun for his age. I would have died to be able to afford to do something like that at his age. 

Anyway, back to the re-curve bows.. oh my goodness.. had I been able to afford something like that when I was a youngster... My gosh this units were beautiful. There is no doubt in my mind I could do some damage with those things. I am going to get me one after I get this youngster set up. Any recommendations? Man, I did not have the time to shoot one this morning but it will happen very soon. That is all I need is another expensive hobby. But, man to be able to take wild game with such a tool.. has got to be the ultimate hunt. Light, customized to your hunting needs.. simple.. open sights.. ohhh that was a beauty..

Anyway, back to the boys new toy. He did get the Diamond Atomic. It is adjustable on both draw and pull weight. Max 29 lbs of pull and a 24 inch draw length. We are starting low for safety reasons and will slowly work it up to the 29 lb pull mark. Once he is accurate and proficient at that level, we then will start moving up. It will be up to him how fast but I have a feeling once he sees a few bow hunts with me he will be wanting to move up fairly quick. He has an uncle that host his own hunting show on TV so I am sure it will all fall into place in due time. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will hit you all with some green..


----------

